# Urgent Help needed



## cockneypaul (Aug 9, 2009)

Hi Guys

A bit strange, but, I just came back from France (fishing, It was hot and there were lizards running about everywher,to london by coach yesterday (saturday), and unloaded all my kit, Rod bag, tent etc.
It was put in my Dads Garage. This morning I loaded my car up ( a golf convertible) and drove from London to Warrington in cheshire with the roof down.
after I arrived I unloaded my car and put the roof up (by hand not electric). Whilst doing this a lizard ran from between the creases of the roof and on to the top of the unfolded roof. It was running about the roof and I thought I had better capture it I was worried it might get eaten or something it was VERY small no more than 2 inches.

Well theres the back ground, I dont know what to do know, I dont mind keeping it if that is what is needed, but I dont want it to die, its not his fault.
Now this is the bit that confuses me.
I read that we have a lizard called the common lizard in th UK but it doesn't seem to look like it but as it seems to be a baby, It might look like the picture on the net.

Urgent please help I need to make a decision whether to just let it out or try to accomodate it.

Thanks

Paul


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

pictures will help people determine what lizard species it is and they will be able to advise you of the best action to take x


----------



## cockneypaul (Aug 9, 2009)

*Is this ok*


----------



## oobernoob (Jun 4, 2009)

Not sure what it is exactly, species wise, but if it's in that tub, maybe put a half toilet roll tube or two, along with some paper for flooring. An empty jar lid with some water in too would be good. After that, put a lid on it, if you are willing to sacrifice a tub, put some holes in the top of the lid for air, if not, leave it slightly ajar, looks like a steep tub so it shouldn't escape.
Leave it in a dark warm area of the house for now until someone gives you some better information, these current temps we're having will suffice for now.

So, to simplify:

Lid with holes
Kitchen paper, newspaper as flooring
Half toilet roll tubes x2, maybe 3
Cleaned out jar lid/milk bottle lid with water in it
Leave in dark warm area of house

Good luck


----------



## cockneypaul (Aug 9, 2009)

*Thanks*

I will do this straight away,
More information as soon as posible from anyone please.

Thanks

Paul


----------



## cockneypaul (Aug 9, 2009)

Okay
Lid Ajar
Milk bottle lid with water
Kitchen roll for the floor
Got no Toilet roll,Trying to source.
Now trying to thinl of some where warm and dark

What about food??

Thanks

Paul


----------



## Hoolibugs (Mar 1, 2009)

If no toilet roll then a small cardboard box with a hole cut in,or a peice of card 'tented' so he can hide underneath. He may be too stressed to take food but you could offer baby roaches, maggots, small crickets or waxworms as an emergency measure.


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Looks like a shiny little Wall lizard, _Podarcis muralis_.


----------



## Natrix (Dec 9, 2006)

cockneypaul said:


>


It's not got it's adult colours yet and babies can be a bit variable but what you have got there is a common wall lizard Podarcis muralis. 
It's not a British native and shouldn't be released into the UK (not good for the lizard and illegal for you)
I don't think you will find any care sheets for them but they are a reasonably hardy species and would have the same requirements as the bigger lacertids. Try looking up care sheets for eyed lizards, Balken green lizards and green lizards. 

Natrix


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

Natrix said:


> It's not got it's adult colours yet and babies can be a bit variable but what you have got there is a common wall lizard Podarcis muralis.
> It's not a British native and shouldn't be released into the UK (not good for the lizard and illegal for you)
> I don't think you will find any care sheets for them but they are a reasonably hardy species and would have the same requirements as the bigger lacertids. Try looking up care sheets for eyed lizards, Balken green lizards and green lizards.
> 
> Natrix


I agree with natrix.
These are also on the EPS i believe.

With reguards to keeping and housing them, they are extremely hardy and simple to keep

I used to catch,keep,rear and even breed these as a kid in france.

sorry its a crappy picture, its very old and only first ones i found to scan in, here some of the babies i bred years ago


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

We have oddly/marvellously green ones at Gorey Castle here in Jersey


----------



## cockneypaul (Aug 9, 2009)

You guys are being very helpfull
Ok I got the cardboard sorted, But where do I get baby roaches, maggots, small crickets or waxworms from, There is an exotic petshop a couple of miles away, should I go there,

What about permanent housing for it, what equipment do I need?

Whats the EPS?

Thanks

Paul


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

I would try it on some small crickets should be able to get them from local rep shop. Ask them for advise too as they may well be able to help you more as they are on the spot. 

I dont know much about these lizards but, from what you describe I would so for maybe small/medium crickets.

Liz


----------



## amylovesreptiles (Apr 22, 2009)

EPS, i just looked on wiki, and the only thing i found was that its a place in northern france.
im not very helpful tbQh lol.


----------



## oobernoob (Jun 4, 2009)

At the bottom is a link to a care sheet on the 'Eyed Lizard'. Might give you an idea as to what specific requirements your new companion has - "_scone please butler_" 

I am not too sure about the UVB requirements of these small lizards, but UVB lighting is a special tube lighting that is easily installed into most vivariums, it is essentially a strip light that has 'special' rays emitting from it that allow the lizard to utilise the calcium in it's diet. It gives vitamin D3 (what everyone else gets from natural sunlight) and without it the bones do not get the calcium they need as any ingested calcium cannot be...utilised.

Your local reptile shop should be able to get you crickets and/or roaches. They should also be able to get you some calcium powder, and some multivitamin powder, 'Nutrobal' is the brand i use.

A heat mat (depending on enclosure size, approximately £5-£25), running from a thermostat (an on/off stat specifically for heat mats, approx £20-£40) will keep the temperatures you want in your chosen enclosure. The probe goes to the warm end and the heat gradient works itself out going towards the cooler end of the enclosure.

Now, enclosure wise, personally i would go for a RUB (Really Useful Box), but if the strip lighting for the UVB is needed, then you may run into some issues using a RUB.
You can always build yourself a vivarium from 1.8cm thick MDF, they are very simple to build, and a local glass merchants will cut and smooth the glass for you for hardly anything; avoid big companies for this, they charge the earth!
Alternatively, have a look on the classifieds section of this site and you will most likely find something more than suitable for not a lot at all, possibly with equipment included!

Well, good luck, and :welcome: to reptile keeping! 

Links:
Care sheet - Eyed Lizards - Care in captivity
Site for equipment & food - https://www.livefoods.co.uk/index.php
RUB's (cheap from Staples) - Go Shopping - Really Useful Boxes - Full Range
Equipment classifieds on RFUK - Equipment Classifieds - Reptile Forums UK


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

cockneypaul said:


> You guys are being very helpfull
> Ok I got the cardboard sorted, But where do I get baby roaches, maggots, small crickets or waxworms from, There is an exotic petshop a couple of miles away, should I go there,
> 
> What about permanent housing for it, what equipment do I need?
> ...



Hiya, i would follow some of the advise and links that have been given.
EPS is european protected speices, it means there illegal to keep,buy breed and so on.

but this isnt normal circumstances 

with regaurds to food ive often found these lizards prefer more vivid coloured prey, plus your better off beeing asmuch wild insects as possiable for now so there gut flora can adjust to crickets and such.

you shoudl easily find grasshoppers and worms around to feed them on, just dont collect them near pesticide sprayed areas.

a ceramic is best for these and they LOVE to bask in the sun and a 10% uv is best as they guys need all the D3 they can get due to the speed of the motablizim: victory:


----------



## Hellcat (Aug 10, 2009)

Hi, I have been looking over this forum for a while, and thought i could be of some help on this particular thread, so finally decided to join.
Im not quite sure what you have here, or how to keep it, but my friend Gary over at the north wales reptile and raptor sanctuary definately will, and can either take in your stray lizard, or if you wish, give you some great info on how to keep it healthy.
his contact details can be found here: 
NorthWales Raptor and Reptile Sanctuary

hope that helps,

best regards,

Rick.


----------



## BluesBoo (Jul 17, 2009)

How lucky to get a free lizard that may well grow up into a real beauty!

Congrats! :2thumb:


----------



## cockneypaul (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks Peeps.
Obernoob great place for me to start, I have sorted a tank and some slate a branch and reptile bedding (for a better word).
The actuall exoticpetshop was closed today, but a more general one had the essential but basic items.

Wildlifewarrior
I think the slate will do for now it does hold the heat.
I have put Lenny (kids named it) on the kitchen window sill will that do for now or is it essential that I get the UV lamp now and do I need a heated floor mat??
I can get worms but grass hoppers in warrington haha. Anyway he looks to small for grass hoppers, will the exotic shop do them and as regards all the food do I just drop them in the tank and let them run about???

Hellcat
If things get tight I will ring them up..

Bluesboo.

I hope it dont get to big. Haha

Thanks again chaps


----------



## strchrstph (Apr 16, 2009)

It would be best to get a heat mat and UV light as keeping the tank next to a window in direct sunlight could cause the tank to heat up to a high temperature and make the little guy ill!


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

cockneypaul said:


> Wildlifewarrior
> I think the slate will do for now it does hold the heat.
> I have put Lenny (kids named it) on the kitchen window sill will that do for now or is it essential that I get the UV lamp now and do I need a heated floor mat??
> I can get worms but grass hoppers in warrington haha. Anyway he looks to small for grass hoppers, will the exotic shop do them and as regards all the food do I just drop them in the tank and let them run about???


Slate can get REALLY hot and burn these guys...google heat rock effects on reptiles...it can cause similar porblems

Its not essential at the minute, but he will need full uv at some point, these lizards will bask in the sun for hours.
a heat mat isnt much use for these, they love basking in the sun and heat so you need to rasie the ambient temps and this cant be done with a heatmat. a ceramic heater or red bulb will work fine though.

woodlice will do fine as food instead, but you really dont want to put them stright onto captive bred insects so soon. dust the food you need them with a calcium supplement and just add the food in the enclosure: victory:


----------



## Natrix (Dec 9, 2006)

I've not kept muralis but have kept _Lacerta (Zootoca) vivipara our native and closely related common lizard. _
_All these little guys love moths and spiders. If you have a look around the outside of you house windows after dark (turn the lights on inside) you will find all the live food you will need. Just catch thebugs in a little pot and drop them in to the viv for the lizard to catch._

_Natrix_


----------



## cockneypaul (Aug 9, 2009)

I went to Andy's Aquatics today and they were very helpful, I got some crickets, I didn't know you could get them so small. haha.

I got some calcium powder and dusted them and put a few in so lets see what happens.

He has buried himself to the bottom of the tank under the bedding, I assume that is because he is scared. So am I best to leave him to surface, and find the crickets himself.

where is best to store the rest of the live crickets and how often do i feed him and how much

thanks

Paul :2thumb:


----------



## connors53 (Sep 7, 2008)

It looks like a cross between a snake and a newt lol:lol2: but sorry dont know wat it is


----------



## strchrstph (Apr 16, 2009)

cockneypaul said:


> I went to Andy's Aquatics today and they were very helpful, I got some crickets, I didn't know you could get them so small. haha.
> 
> I got some calcium powder and dusted them and put a few in so lets see what happens.
> 
> ...


Just leave the crickets in the tub somewhere warm (room temp) and out of direct sunlight. If you want the crickets to last longer you can get little tanks designed for them and a bug feed, most reptile places do them. Alternatively just put bits of veg in for the crickets to feed on.

With regards to feeding, feed a few crickets (3-4) every other day. Give him a chance to eat them and then remove any left over ones. If you leave crickets in there they can bite the lizard while he is asleep.

Out of interest what bedding are you using? As some types of bedding are not suitable and if ingested while the lizard is eating can cause impaction which can lead to the lizards death. Not wanting to scare you or anything!


----------



## cockneypaul (Aug 9, 2009)

Hey strchrstph
Its Carefresh bedding for all small animals and reptiles.
I bought it in a panic as they had nothing else and it was urgent, being a sunday and all etc.
It says hypo allerginic and stuff


----------



## strchrstph (Apr 16, 2009)

I wouldn't recommend using that, its the kind of thing you would use for hamsters etc. I found this website which offers some care advise on some related species and it says you can apply them to wall lizards: Captive Care Sheet


----------

